# Diaz Victory Overturned - Ruled A NC...Bullsh-t!



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

This is bull they r changing Nick's victory over Gomi to a NC and suspending him 6 ****ING months bull shit. I am so pissed right now. Just for smoaking some weed let the Pot heads come I am behind u guys :thumbsup: .

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This is a complete outrage!! I absolutly do not believe this!


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Sucks, but thats what happens when you mess with the NSAC. Maybe next time he will learn not to test positive.


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

Will this have the same effect for Sanchez?


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

are the american propaganda ads actually affecting the intelligence of america? my god, how stupid can you be "You were high on marijuana, I think it made your face numb so you could take more punches"

obviously you havent been high before, marijuana does not numb your body, this is complete bullshit, **** that, I thought the UFC outlawed drugs the *enhance* your performance

**** the united states and there stupid laws, I read in a article that a guy who just came home from Iraq got caught with pot in alabama and was up for life in jail but it got bumped down to 3 years because of his military record

you americans need to get your ****ing priorities straight.

for the record, to the people who dont know about pot, pot is better for your health then alcohol, ciggerettes and even coffee and sugar.

there have been 0 deaths related to pot smoking, but millions of deaths related to pot being illegal, whether it be sending some poor kid to jail where he gets raped and murdered or the cops raiding a house and shooting it up.

there have also been numerous studies done trying to connect pot with cancer, no connections have been made.

they should be congradulating nick diaz on his win while stoned, I know I wouldnt want to fight stoned, im to happy and calm.

edit : also, I dont think ive seen anyone quit a fight from just the pain from punches, they get knocked out or the ref stops it because buddy isnt defending himself, regardless if pot did make his face numb (which I can guarantee it didnt) it still wouldnt affect the amount of pressure your head can take before getting knocked out.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

what the ****! Looks like someones a little BUTTHURT! Oh well, everyone knows Diaz got him fair and square.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I can see the suspension i guess.....but taking away his win is pointless. Sounds like NSAC are a bunch of control freaks.....


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> obviously you havent been high before, marijuana does not numb your body, this is complete bullshit, **** that, I thought the UFC outlawed drugs the *enhance* your performance


Marijuana enhances my performance when I play video games and stuff like that. Maybe some people fight better when they are high. :dunno:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I really want to know y Diego got 3 months and Diaz got 6 months WTF


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

I train stoned so I dont get bored as easily, my mind is entertaining while stoned so I can sit there and do repetitive shit without getting bored or mad.

I work all day, come home, get stoned with friends, play video games, weekends I go drinking with friends and thats when I get into trouble, fights, cops, all that noise

thats why I dont see why america treats pot like its the ****ing plague.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

"Fighter Nick Diaz, following his defeat of Takanori Gomi on the February 24, 2007 Pride event in Las Vegas, Nevada, also tested positive for Delta-9-THC. The commission suspended Diaz for 6 months from the date of his fight, which would be August 24, 2007 and fined him $3,000, which was 20 percent of his reported $15,000 purse. In addition to the suspension and fine, the NSAC also ruled that the result of the Diaz vs. Gomi contest be changed from a victory for Diaz to a result of no contest.

Apparently, the commission felt that the level for which Diaz tested at, 175, was a considering factor in his performance during the fight. Dr. Tony Alamo, the Commission's Chair, said that a result of 15 is considered positive, but that the NSAC has a threshold of 50 to test positive for THC and that they "feel very comfortable that everyone that tests positive [in Nevada] is truly positive."

Alamo went on to say, "Mr. Diaz was 175. This creates a unique situation. I was there at this fight and believe that you were intoxicated and... that it made you numb to the pain. Did it help you win? I think it did."

In his statements to the commission, Diaz said, "I wasn't under the influence when I was fighting. I don't abuse drugs normally; it was a one-time thing. It was very embarrassing for me to test positive."

He also pleaded for leniency from the Commission as he indicated that he is the primary provider for his household.

All the suspended fighters will have to provide a negative drug test to the NSAC before they will be allowed to fight again in the state of Nevada."


there ya go for people who don't want to go to the site


oo and "edit : also, I dont think ive seen anyone quit a fight from just the pain from punches, they get knocked out or the ref stops it because buddy isnt defending himself, regardless if pot did make his face numb (which I can guarantee it didnt) it still wouldnt affect the amount of pressure your head can take before getting knocked out."

i have one name for you, Pete Spratt vs Matt serra


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

*Diaz victory over Gomi Ruled No Contest*

Bipolar informin ya again, this time the news ain't so pretty.


Let's cut to the chase.


NSAC (Nevada State Athletic Commission) has ruled b/c of marijuana substances found in Diaz in the Gomi bout that the bout is now ruled a No Contest and no longer a victory for Diaz. 

Yes it's unfair but the doctor gives the explanation that at that weight marijuana numbs Diaz so he wouldn't feel pain. Not sure if that's the case since I don't mess with drugs and according to Diaz neither does he, he says it was a one time thing.

But that's not all.

He is also suspended from Nevada for 6 months so he won't fight in Nevada again until August.

Diaz should boycott drugs as anyone should and MMA fighters and fans alike should boycott NSAC.


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Bipolar informin ya again, this time the news ain't so pretty.
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase.
> ...


already a thread on it
http://www.mmaforum.com/pride-fight...ictory-overturned-nc-bullsh-t.html#post157288

I dont care how much pot you have in ya, your face wont go numb, you will feel every hit.

read the thread, I got posts in there that are relevant and a must know for someone like you.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

It's been several years since I did weed, but I was pretty able to feel pain. You would not want to fight while stoned. It slows you down, it alters your mind/body coordination, you'd get caught because your head would be up to speed, but your body would be a snap or two behind.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Worst decision ever. Thats absolutely retarded.  

Weed did not make Diaz whoop Gomi's ass. Diaz was the better fighter and to call that a NC is an injustice to everyone who watched the fight. Diaz won. Period.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't really feel sorry for Diaz.


----------



## IceMan1125 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Diaz vs. Gomi - Ruled No Contest*

Just read it on ufcjunkie...I think it's absolutely ridiculous. Thoughts?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

That sucks **** but we all know what he did to Gomi Nick is the shit and he will be back kicking some ****ing ass


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

IceMan1125 said:


> Just read it on ufcjunkie...I think it's absolutely ridiculous. Thoughts?


F-uckin BULLSHIT..He one that fight hands down. He should get extra money for winning when he smokes weed. That shit is amazing.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, it's true.. there was no contest, Gomi got owned.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

does that mean diego is actually gonna be 18-1 since he tested positive for weed?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow thats bad, his biggest achievement, thrown away just like that. BTW, there is a thread on this in the Pride section...


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Can't believe all because of the herb. That's frickin' retarded. Not like it's speedballs. I don't even like Diaz but I have to admit he's gettin' screwed.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Well, it's true.. there was no contest, Gomi got owned.



haha excellent.

That is some total BS, although I wasnt happy that Diaz won (made me loose a chunk of points) but he won the fight without any drug ENHANCING performers.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

:laugh: 

I just want audio of Nick's reaction, once he heard the news. I'm sure it was nothing short of epic.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That's completely ridiculous, talk about protecting a fighter.

So angry because its going to be a no contest on Diaz's record when it was possibly his biggest win, i bet Gomis smiling because it wont count as a loss...

Diaz is still the SUPERIOR fighter and weed had nothing to do with it..


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Sanchez tested positive in California, so we'll see how that commission rules.
> 
> For all those that are angry about the ruling, remember, the drug policies were in place well before Diaz lit up. I don't see how we can blame the commission for enforcing the rules. I can see complaining about the rules as they are and wanting change, but the blame for the NC ruling falls completely on Diaz.


Thank you, someone who actually views this rationally. Regardless of whther or not you guys consider this rule fair, it is a set rule that has existed and was known to fighters, quite frankly Diaz should have known better. While I think hes a great fighter, Im glad that this was ruled a no contest. honestly hes lucky that they'll ever let him fight in nevada again. If I tested positive for pot at work I would be fired, honestly diaz got off easy.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

6 months ok 
but taking his win away is dumb

and whats dumber, smoking pot 3 months before ur fight


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Gomi dodged a bullet on this one. What a crock of shit.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

That is total bull shit but we all know the clear winner was Diaz regaurdless of the drug test. Maybe a rematch will settle it


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

dopesmoker said:


> are the american propaganda ads actually affecting the intelligence of america? my god, how stupid can you be "You were high on marijuana, I think it made your face numb so you could take more punches"
> 
> obviously you havent been high before, marijuana does not numb your body, this is complete bullshit, **** that, I thought the UFC outlawed drugs the *enhance* your performance
> 
> ...


Firstly, calm down on the America bashing. It's not our ****ing fault so stop bashing Americans in general because our laws suck. If we had our say pot would be decriminalized so go take a hit and calm down. 

Secondly, I agree with everything else, I don't know if Nick was actually high during the fight though.


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

Diaz should have gone down with his face busted so bad.

Screw him. I like GOMI.

REMATCH
:cheeky4:


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

Bullshit

****ing Bastards


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I just want audio of Nick's reaction, once he heard the news. I'm sure it was nothing short of epic.


Yeah no doubt. I'd love to hear a reaction:laugh:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

thats ****ed.. nsac wrecks everything... UFC & Pride should move to brazil & japan


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Organik said:


> thats ****ed.. nsac wrecks everything... UFC & Pride should move to brazil & japan


Why? The US, whether you like it or not, is the best location for most sporting organizations. They will make more money in America, so why move? The owners aren't stupid.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

as a former owner and operator of a medical marijuana dispensary, being under the influence of thc is not an advantage during a fight, it is actually a disadvantage. The U.S. is stupid for their rules, not suprised why the nsac did it cuz they are more harsh on weed then cocaine. This is just ridiculous to strip a man of his hard fought win over a cocky gomi that was exhausted half way in the first round...feel sorry for diaz, he is still the better man and fighter.....puff puff give!


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Go at this one at face value, seriously.

There are rules.

Those rules might be ****ed up and retarded, but they are THERE.

Diaz had FULL knowledge of these rules, and he CHOSE to break them, knowing the consequence of his actions. He's not new to the NSAC, and he's a pro.

It wasn't a surprize to anyone except us.

Nothing is bullshit here that can be changed at ALL. Don't get bent about it.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

dopesmoker said:


> I train stoned so I dont get bored as easily, my mind is entertaining while stoned so I can sit there and do repetitive shit without getting bored or mad.
> 
> I work all day, come home, get stoned with friends, play video games, weekends I go drinking with friends and thats when I get into trouble, fights, cops, all that noise
> 
> thats why I dont see why america treats pot like its the ****ing plague.


Mostly because of dorks like you promoting it :laugh:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Dammmmn, Gomi would be feelin very pleased with himself now.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

KO Power said:


> as a former owner and operator of a medical marijuana dispensary, being under the influence of thc is not an advantage during a fight, it is actually a disadvantage. The U.S. is stupid for their rules, not suprised why the nsac did it cuz they are more harsh on weed then cocaine. This is just ridiculous to strip a man of his hard fought win over a cocky gomi that was exhausted half way in the first round...feel sorry for diaz, he is still the better man and fighter.....puff puff give!


well said my man!++


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I am ****ing beside myself.


This is more retarded than any excuse Bush gives for staying in the war, Imus gives for calling those girls nappy haired ho's or anything else. I am shocked. This may be the biggest MMA mistake ever made. Diaz won that far and to say and I quote "I was there at this fight and believe that you were intoxicated, and that it made you numb to the pain," Alamo told Diaz, who was present. "Did it help you win? I think it did."

Wha-wha-what? I didn't know weed had become cocaine all of a sudden. This man either never lit up a joint in his life or has some grudge about the use of marijuana. Tim the big **** Syliva tests positive for roid's and only gets stripped of his title, good call but still. I feel bad for Diaz, this only makes me like him more as a fighter, I hope he comes back in 6 months and ****s up some people.

He can still be in Nate's corner correct?



Anyways **** that ruling. Their needs to be a Commissioner of MMA. To over look the sometimes bullshit things that happen. I hope this is picked up and talked about so shit like this doesnt happen again.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

KO Power said:


> as a former owner and operator of a medical marijuana dispensary, being under the influence of thc is not an advantage during a fight, it is actually a disadvantage. The U.S. is stupid for their rules, not suprised why the nsac did it cuz they are more harsh on weed then cocaine. This is just ridiculous to strip a man of his hard fought win over a cocky gomi that was exhausted half way in the first round...feel sorry for diaz, he is still the better man and fighter.....puff puff give!


Yeah, thats what Im saying. He should get like a bonus for winning that fight with pot in his system.Especially if he smoked the day of the fight. I feel like this is some kind of conspiracy. Im sure the Pride owners were pissed their best guy lost to a former UFC fighter, who was never champ/american. Not to mention there is bad blood between Nick and the UFC, who Im sure have the NSAC in their pocket at this point. He's been fighting in the UFC for what 4 years now? He never came up dirty once. All the sudden he decides to smoke one time, and then he gets tested? Come on, thats what everyone says when they get caught. "It was only one time" . We all know thats Bullshit. He smokes, Dana probably knew all about it, and made sure he never got tested, cause he didnt want Nick out for 6 months. Whats crazy is out of the two of them, if someone said to me, one of these guys smoked weed before the fight, which one do you think it is. Based on preformance. I'd have said Gomi. Ragardless. I feel bad for Nicks first opponent after a 6 month break. 

So whats going to happen with him an Elite XC. Isnt he supposed to fight for them in June?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

KO Power said:


> The U.S. is stupid for their rules


 This has nothing to do with the US. Benadryl is perfectly legal in the US, but if you test positive for it on fight night, the NSAC can rule the fight a NC. 



> This is just ridiculous to strip a man of his hard fought win over a cocky gomi that was exhausted half way in the first round...feel sorry for diaz, he is still the better man and fighter.....puff puff give!


 The rules and consequences were set long before Diaz was high or Gomi was cocky.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SupremeTapout said:


> I am ****ing beside myself.
> 
> 
> This is more retarded than any excuse Bush gives for staying in the war, Imus gives for calling those girls nappy haired ho's or anything else. I am shocked. This may be the biggest MMA mistake ever made. Diaz won that far and to say and I quote "I was there at this fight and believe that you were intoxicated, and that it made you numb to the pain," Alamo told Diaz, who was present. "Did it help you win? I think it did."
> ...


 This ruling was made by a state athletic commission. It has nothing do with MMA. The same ruling would have been handed out if it was boxing or any other state sanctioned event. Diaz asked for the consequences by breaking the rules. If you speed, you're likely to get a ticket, whether you think the law is silly or not.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

As someone else said..."He's lucky because where I work if I tested positive I would be fired." Well said and the same goes for me. 


When it comes to illegal drugs and rules there can be no give and take. A firm line must be drawn. If one illegal drug can get you suspended and fined then all illegal drugs should be suspendable & finable. So until it becomes legal it is fair to test and enforce rules for it in the work place. 

If Diaz cares so much about providing for his household maybe he shouldn't have been smoking in the first place. He's lucky, if he was ever caught by the cops he would be in jail and he would probably get suspended from fighting as well. Then he'd be bringing in no money. 


As for the fight being taken away. What's fair is fair. If those are the rules then those are the rules. I'm betting that Diego doesn't have his win taken away because the rules seem to stipulate a THC level for testing positive and a THC level for over flow. In the article it says something like 15 for positive and 50 for a cap. Diaz tested at 175. Then again I'm having a hard time finding what the levels actually mean. 

For anyone who cares...(I know it doesn't mean much but) this is what the rules state in the NSAC web site. It's actually pretty vague on how they deside on what grounds they over turn fight results. :dunno: 




NSAC said:


> 6. A licensee who violates any provision of this section is subject to disciplinary action by the Commission. In addition to any other disciplinary action by the Commission, if an unarmed combatant who won or drew a contest or exhibition is found to have violated the provisions of this section, the Commission may, in its sole discretion, change the result of that contest or exhibition to a no decision.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> This ruling was made by a state athletic commission. It has nothing do with MMA. The same ruling would have been handed out if it was boxing or any other state sanctioned event. Diaz asked for the consequences by breaking the rules. If you speed, you're likely to get a ticket, whether you think the law is silly or not.


I know this. I was saying that its a big mistake in MMA, which it is... it happens to revolve around the NSAC. I still do think their needs to be a governing body over MMA, one to rule out actions like this. Its far to suspend him and its far to fine him but to call that a N/D cuz he had weed in his system and to think it helped him in his win, come on. That is a huge mistake, regardless who is responsible, I truely hate the NSAC, they do stupid shit all the time.. its just sad.


I dont see how anyone can truely believe that Diaz performed BETTER on marijuana, if he even did smoke that day, he coulda hit that joint after a day of training a month earlier for all we know. The NSAC shouldnt have taking the win away, everything else to me is justified.


I call for a Diaz/Gomi rematch!!!!


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

This is very dumb, when you think about it, Kevin Randleman didn't have a win turned into a NC, Tim Sylvia didn't have a win turned onto a NC, Vitor didn't either. So by the way they are treating this, Weed gives you more of an advantage in a fight than anabolic steroids! Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SupremeTapout said:


> I know this. I was saying that its a big mistake in MMA, which it is... it happens to revolve around the NSAC. I still do think their needs to be a governing body over MMA, one to rule out actions like this. Its far to suspend him and its far to fine him but to call that a N/D cuz he had weed in his system and to think it helped him in his win, come on. That is a huge mistake, regardless who is responsible, I truely hate the NSAC, they do stupid shit all the time.. its just sad.


 How is it stupid to say 'These are the rules and this is what happens if you break them?' They aren't tricking the fighters out of their wins. The fighters are knowingly breaking the rules and the know the potential consequences of their actions before they act. Yes, there is stupidity involved, but it's not with the NSAC or 'MMA.'

My point was that your suggestion about a ruling body for MMA that supercedes the state commissions is impossible. In order to hold a sanctioned event in a given state, the promotions have to submit to that state athletic commission's policies, period.




> I dont see how anyone can truely believe that Diaz performed BETTER on marijuana, if he even did smoke that day, he coulda hit that joint after a day of training a month earlier for all we know. The NSAC shouldnt have taking the win away, everything else to me is justified.


 The rules are clear. Diaz chose to break them. 



> I call for a Diaz/Gomi rematch!!!!


 I think we all would. Maybe the real Gomi will show up this time.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> This is very dumb, when you think about it, Kevin Randleman didn't have a win turned into a NC, Tim Sylvia didn't have a win turned onto a NC, Vitor didn't either. So by the way they are treating this, Weed gives you more of an advantage in a fight than anabolic steroids! Absolutely ridiculous.


 California rules on a case by case basis, but I believe Nevada is absolute. I don't know which states the others you mentioned tested positive in, but that may have something to do with it.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oil said:


> As someone else said..."He's lucky because where I work if I tested positive I would be fired." Well said and the same goes for me.
> 
> 
> When it comes to illegal drugs and rules there can be no give and take. A firm line must be drawn. If one illegal drug can get you suspended and fined then all illegal drugs should be suspendable & finable. So until it becomes legal it is fair to test and enforce rules for it in the work place.
> ...


NSAC is a sports comitee.It's not the police or court of law.Nick Diaz's win was turned to a NC with a really stupid exuse.Moreover the guy who tested him is a doctor who said something totaly unscientific in order to justify his claim.If a fighter gets caught because he commited something illegal like say a robbery than he'll face the consequences as anybody else,but this has nothing to do with the fights he has won.Finally a rule or law can always be questioned if it's unfair,NSAC or any sports comitee,organization etc is not unmistakable.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

KTs_2007 said:


> NSAC is a sports comitee.It's not the police or court of law.


 Which is why Diaz's punishment doesn't extend beyond the jurisdiction of the commission.



> Nick Diaz's win was turned to a NC with a really stupid exuse.


 Diaz, had a banned substance in his system. They didn't need an excuse to enforce their policies.



> Moreover the guy who tested him is a doctor who said something totaly unscientific in order to justify his claim.


 What did he say that was unscientific and what scientific evidence do you have to offer that counters his claim?



> If a fighter gets caught because he commited something illegal like say a robbery than he'll face the consequences as anybody else,but this has nothing to do with the fights he has won.


 If Diaz had been caught by the police high as a kite the day after his fight with Gomi, it would have had no affect on his win.



> Finally a rule or law can always be questioned if it's unfair,NSAC or any sports comitee,organization etc is not unmistakable.


 There's nothing unfair about it. Don't smoke weed in the months leading up to your fight, and the athletic commission won't have the opportunity to overturn your victory for having THC in your system. Smoke it, and put your fate in their hands. It's fair, by definition.

You can't win by intentional headbutt, and you can't win with a banned substance in your body. These are the rules every fighter has to play by and these are the rules every fighter knows about well in advance.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

the problem is why a substance that is not enhancing at all but has the opposite effects is considered to be illegal.that's why i talked about an unfair rule.The effects of marijuana described by doctors include things such as sleepiness,disorientation etc.Things that are definetely not helpful in fight.But the doc of NSAC said that we found this substance in your blood and yes i believe it helped you win.does this sound rational to you?obviously Diaz should have been more careful and not take a stupid risk like that but still i think him as the winner of that fight.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm listening to Beatdown... and they got some good stuff to say on this whole thing. Just letting you all know.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

KTs_2007 said:


> the problem is why a substance that is not enhancing at all but has the opposite effects is considered to be illegal.that's why i talked about an unfair rule.The effects of marijuana described by doctors include things such as sleepiness,disorientation etc.Things that are definetely not helpful in fight.


 But that is irrelevant. The substance is banned. Diaz was on it. He knowingly and unnecessarily put his fate into their hands. The blame ends with him.



> But the doc of NSAC said that we found this substance in your blood and yes i believe it helped you win.does this sound rational to you?


 Here's what he actually said as well as what his statement is based on:



> Apparently, the commission felt that *the level for which Diaz tested at, 175,* was a considering factor in his performance during the fight. Dr. Tony Alamo, the Commission's Chair, said that a result of 15 is considered positive, but that the *NSAC has a threshold of 50 to test positive for THC* and that they "feel very comfortable that everyone that tests positive [in Nevada] is truly positive."
> 
> Alamo went on to say, "Mr. Diaz was 175. This creates a unique situation. *I was there at this fight and believe that you were intoxicated* and... that it made you numb to the pain. Did it help you win? I think it did."


Tony Alamo is a medical doctor with years of experience monitoring MMA and boxing events. His judgment is based on first-hand witness, knowledge and experience. If Diaz had tested negatively for THC and Alamo made the same statement, I would call that irrational. As it is, Diaz tested more than 3 times over the minimum threshold for THC. 



> obviously Diaz should have been more careful and not take a stupid risk like that but still i think him as the winner of that fight.


 He clearly did win, but he won *while* breaking the rules. Whether or not he won *by* breaking the rules is irrelevant, regardless of Alamo's testimony.


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree, a rule is a rule and diaz decided to break the rule

but I also agree that the rule is complete bullshit and totally irrelevant to fighting


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> I agree, a rule is a rule and diaz decided to break the rule


 :thumbsup:



> but I also agree that the rule is complete bullshit and totally irrelevant to fighting


 This is my personal opinion, but the last thing MMA needs right now is a bunch of fighters testing positive for anything. UFC is getting more and more attention and is at the tipping point of mainstream acceptance. Having fighters test positive for banned substances is exactly the type of ammunition the saviors of civilized society are looking for. The more strictly these rules are enforced, the better the sport looks, even if it is overkill. If the UFC had to testify in front of Congress the way MLB had to, do you think it would survive? I don't, at least, not yet.


----------



## UTapped (Apr 4, 2007)

Isn't it a little more embarassing to have your ass whipped by a guy who is baked?
:dunno:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

The point is Nick Diaz is a grown man and should have known better. He knew that sh*t was against the law but decided to do it anyways. So now he is paying the consquences.

So its like I said its pretty hard to feel to sorry for him.


----------



## gogoyomom (Apr 12, 2007)

Nick could not fight for 6 months anyway due to a Orbital fracture. Just shitty it canceled out his best win of his career. i would hate be his next opponent though!!!!!!he will b pissed!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

gogoyomom said:


> Nick could not fight for 6 months anyway due to a Orbital fracture.


Good point


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> Yeah, thats what Im saying. He should get like a bonus for winning that fight with pot in his system.Especially if he smoked the day of the fight. I feel like this is some kind of conspiracy. Im sure the Pride owners were pissed their best guy lost to a former UFC fighter, who was never champ/american. Not to mention there is bad blood between Nick and the UFC, who Im sure have the NSAC in their pocket at this point. He's been fighting in the UFC for what 4 years now? He never came up dirty once. All the sudden he decides to smoke one time, and then he gets tested? Come on, thats what everyone says when they get caught. "It was only one time" . We all know thats Bullshit. He smokes, Dana probably knew all about it, and made sure he never got tested, cause he didnt want Nick out for 6 months. Whats crazy is out of the two of them, if someone said to me, one of these guys smoked weed before the fight, which one do you think it is. Based on preformance. I'd have said Gomi. Ragardless. I feel bad for Nicks first opponent after a 6 month break.
> 
> So whats going to happen with him an Elite XC. Isnt he supposed to fight for them in June?


Dana white smokes weed if you couldnt tell...

yea no shit if I smoked a joint the day of a fight in the ufc, id be shitting myself, so paranoid that I could get knocked out easily and publically humiliated.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

The point is, Diaz needs to figure out if he's a fighter, or a ****** douche bag.

There's nothing wrong with smoking weed and being a fighter. I do and I'm a fighter. But you know they're gonna test you, you know they won't let it slip...so you're just f*cking stupid if you do it anyways.

Diaz is too focused on being a badass than a fighter.


----------

